# how to turn off or delete web filtering



## rubixs (Aug 25, 2015)

hi all new to this forum this is my first post

i'm trying to sort my 10 yr sons laptop (stone nt308) running win 8

he normally only plays minecraft and youtube on his laptop but was instructed to update java the other week.
i dont know what his done but every time i start firefox off i get a web filtering page come up.
i've tried to uninstall the programe but its asking for a password.
i thought about doing a factory reset but cant get in to the bias,i've tried tapping f8 & f2 when turning on but windows loads.

so i'm basicl;y asking how do i get into my bias setting to do a factory reset or how do i get rid of this web filter.

ty


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF, try reading this as entering the bios changed in win 8 How To Access The BIOS On A Windows 8 Computer


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is additional information: Stone Notebook BIOS Passwords Explained - Supervisor, User and Boot - Stone Computers :: Knowledgebase


----------

